# איפה אפשר לקנות עשב אכילה לחתול?



## 1winnie (26/6/12)

איפה אפשר לקנות עשב אכילה לחתול? 
הי לכם 
פעם ראשונה שאני פה ומקווה שאולי תוכלו לעזור לי
אני מחפשת לקנות עשב אכילה לחתולים.
ניסיתי כמה פעמים לקנות את הערכה שמגיעה עם זרעים וחול, אבל מלבד עשבון קטנטן, שום דבר לא גדל.

יש להשיג עציצים עם עשבים מוכנים כאלה באיזו חנות לחיות בית?
אשמח לתשובה, ותודה מראש!
וויני


----------



## blackrobin (26/6/12)

את יכולה לעשות כמוני 
קני חיטה מלאה (אפילו בסופר בטח יש)

תפזרי בעציץ , תכסי בשכבה דקה של אדמה (לא להדק) , תשקי בעדינות ובנדיבות, תשמרי שהאדמה לא תתייבש, זה ינבט מהר מאוד 
ושיגיע לגובה של איזה 15 ס"מ תני לחתול לכרסם.


----------



## פרלוד ופוגה (26/6/12)

אנחנו קנינו במשתלה 
שקיק של זרעי ירק חתולים, שתלנו באדנית ומהר מאוד נבט. 

מצורפת תמונה להמחשה
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




לוצה נורא אוהבת את זה, וגם זה אוהב את לוצה, כל פעם אחרי שהיא מתחרעת עליו הדשא צומח יותר חזק וגבוה אחרי כמה ימי התאוששות.


----------



## פרלוד ופוגה (26/6/12)

לוצה מכניעה את העשב האמיץ


----------



## 1winnie (26/6/12)

חחחחח היא חמודה 
לא חשבתי בכלל על משתלה.
את קונה פשוט דשא?
כי אני יודעת שחתולים מחפשים סוג מסויים של צמחים

אני אנסה בנתיים להנביט חיטה, אבל לא מוותרת גם על רעיון המשתלה
אני הבטחתי לחתול שיהיה לו עשב בבית וחייבת לקיים
חוץ מזה שהוא באמת צריך את זה. יש לו בעיות עיכול


----------



## פרלוד ופוגה (26/6/12)

זה שקיק זרעונים שכתוב עליו, "ירק חתולים" 
עולה כמה שקלים ומספיק להמון המון...


----------



## 1winnie (26/6/12)

תודה רבה. 
יש לי עכשיו מבצע - לגשת למשתלה ולחפש


----------



## sashalola (26/6/12)

אצלי עובד שיח לימונית
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
החתולים שלי מתים על שיח הלימונית
קונים במשתלה (עכשיו יש המון גדולים ויפים כי זאת העונה) שלושה שיחים, עולה גרושים
שותלים בדלי, משקים היטב, אם יש קצת שמש יותר טוב
והחתולים גוזמים להם בכיף
ואת יכולה לגנוב להם כמה גבעולים לשים בבקקוק מים עם פלח לימון ויוצא לך משקה מרענן


----------



## 1winnie (26/6/12)

זה מצחיק! גם אני אוהבת שיח לימונית 
אמא שלי גידלה את זה, ואני זוכרת שהיינו משפשים קצת בין האצבעות בשביל הריח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



איזה קטע שגם חתולים אוהבים את זה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ניראה לי שיש תוכנית עבודה
לנסות להשקות את הנבט חיטה שיש לי בבית
לקנות חיטה רגילה וגם את זה לנסות
ולחפש דחוף משתלה - גם בשביל ירק לחתול וגם לקנות שיח לימונית

וחסר לחתול שיגיד שאני לא מתאמצת בשבילו

המוןןןןןןןןןןןןןןןןןןןןןן תודה


----------



## zoe1111 (26/6/12)

גם אצלנו אוהבים לימונית (וגם לתה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
היו לנו עציצים מכל הסוגים - לימונית, חיטה, קטניפ, ירק לחתולים (הזרעים מהמשתלה)
הם אהבו אבל אף אחד מהעציצים לא החזיק מעמד הרבה זמן
אז עכשיו אני לוקחת מידי פעם עלי לימונית מעציצים של המשפחה.


----------



## itai2511 (26/6/12)

אצלי החתולים אוהבים עשב חיטה שאני סוחט 
לא ברור לי אבל הם ממש עטים על העשב חיטה שאני קונה ב-10 ש"ח בחנויות טבע לכמות גדולה, לפני שאני סוחט הם עטים עליי ואוכלים כמה עשבים, האם בזה מדובר?


----------



## 1winnie (26/6/12)

לא, יש לי נבט חיטה וזה נראה כמו קוואקר 
באמת שלא איכפת לי לנסות הכל
הוא ממש צריך את העשבים האלה, כי מציקה לו הבטן
והוא סופררררררררררררררררר מפונק באוכל


----------



## יום וליל (26/6/12)

נבט חיטה לא בטוח שינבוט 
זה לא הגרעין עצמו אלא רק חלק ממנו,
(אני חושבת שזה הצ'ופצ'יב שיוצא מהגרעין לפני שזה הופך לעשב)
משתמשים בזה לאפייה כתוספת סיבים.


----------



## 1winnie (26/6/12)

זה בדיוק החשש שלי 
קניתי את זה לאפייה, אבל אני לא בדיוק זוכרת מה רציתי לעשות עם זה
סיכויים טובים שחשבתי להוסיף טיפה לחלות שלי אבל לא עשיתי את זה....
והשקית סתם במקפיא


----------



## יום וליל (26/6/12)

לאפייה זה מעולה 
לחתולים... לא בטוחה שהן יאהבו כל כך הרבה בריאות...


----------



## 1winnie (26/6/12)

טוב, החזרתי את זה למקפיא
ננסה אבל את כל הדברים האחרים שהמלצתם לי פה

הוא דווקא מאד ב"קטע של בריאות", ולכן כל דבר שיש לו אפילו חשש קטן שזה אוכל של בני אדם - הוא לא נוגע.
זה פרינציפ אצלו


----------

